# More Caribe for u guys



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

lighting is not as good as other people here and they would not stay still







but regarless away we go---->


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Whew!! thats alot of pics....enjoy


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

nice collection..do you prefer the tank that dark or you gona add more lights?


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

omg...i love the dark lighting and i love your driftwood...i'm gonna have to ask edcal what type of bulbs you have.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

There looking great man, I hope mine get as big and nice.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice pygos man, keep up the good work


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

u gotta love em, and i like the lighting like that









ian


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

they are beautiful


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Very nice piranhas









The lighting is great like that but add some plants into that tank


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Yes....this is how Cariba's must look, my compliments for they look great


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Cariba are looking great man.........


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

I think it's great lighting. Keep up the work. They look beautiful in there.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

thanks guys i love my pygos. As for plants they would just tear them apart so i removed. Oh well u win some u lose some.









Also even though the pics show the lighting to be a little dark in real time they are not. So for the time being i will leave them be. I might work them into a canopy enclosure in the future, but for now i'm strapped on cash.

I'll keep you guys updated


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Doesnt seem like enough lighting for FLashless photos, but it seems lie its enough lighting to stare at that badboy. I think the lighting looks sweeter in person, Right?


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

ehy nice piranha brah


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Doesnt seem like enough lighting for FLashless photos, but it seems lie its enough lighting to stare at that badboy. I think the lighting looks sweeter in person, Right?
> [snapback]1102999[/snapback]​


Exactly correct Mr. Goordeez.







And thanks Mr. Pimp for the compliment.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

great cariba,s man the look awesome


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice tank...and NICE fish!!!!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Awesome, I can't wait until mine get that big, then we can compare pictures of how differently colored they are. I'm guessing mine will be a lot lighter than yours, because my gravel is natural....well, I am getting too far ahead of myself, heck, I don't even have my cariba yet..








~Taylor~


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

is that a 8x2x2?


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

marco said:


> is that a 8x2x2?
> [snapback]1106296[/snapback]​


no sir, its a 72"x18"x20"(LxWxH). According to P-fury calculator = 113.









Thanks everyone for your compliments above.


----------

